# El Golf de San Isidro buscando las alturas!!!



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Esa parte de Lima, es una zona hermosa, sin parar en ninguna otra ciudad latinoamericana.


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

A380_luis said:


> Como se nota que no les gusta leer. Aunque, por supuesto, hay gente que si se toma la molestia de hacerlo. Igual, olvídalo, solo es un comentario


Pensé que te gustaban las... "bromas"

:|

O solo gastarlas?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Un barrio encantador !!!!*

Nunca me aburro de ver fotos del Golf de San Isidro,para mi,la zona más elegante de toda la ciudad de Lima !!!!...


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wau ke lindas fotos :banana: ke lindo el dia  tus fotos del millenium estan 200 veces mejor ke las fotos ke tome con mi cel XD


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hace ya buen tiempo que no paso por allí; cuando lo haga de nuevo lo voy a ver aun más espectacular de lo que ya es.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Sin duda una de las mejores zonas de Lima


----------



## waver (Jul 31, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos tomadas desde abajo.

Como complemento a este thread, les recomiendo este, en el que Lúcuma toma las fotos, esta vez desde arriba ! Si !, Desde las alturas de los edificios !

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334228

Las fotos son alucinantes ! :eek2:


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

*Hey gracias por tu ayuda!!*



|pRup| said:


> Te ayudo :happy:



No se que paso con mis fotos que no salieron!!! estaban bastante claras cuando las puse...pero en fin eso pasa....gracias nuevamente.....

Ejsabad!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Chevere recorrido, aunque particularmente los edificios me parezcan algo monótonos, no todos claro, hay buenas excepciones. Aunque igual es una bonita y densa zona de Lima.


----------



## waver (Jul 31, 2007)

Sound. said:


> Chevere recorrido, aunque particularmente los edificios me parezcan *algo monótonos*, no todos claro, hay buenas excepciones. Aunque igual es una bonita y densa zona de Lima.



Lo que sucede es que hay muchos edificios antiguos que se construyeron desde la década del sesenta, que contrastan con otros mas modernos, con diseños nuevos. Creo que en todo el perímetro hay edificios para todos los gustos.


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

EJSABAD said:


> No se que paso con mis fotos que no salieron!!! estaban bastante claras cuando las puse...pero en fin eso pasa....gracias nuevamente.....
> 
> Ejsabad!!:banana::banana::banana:


Lo que paso, es que habias puesto dos veces "http://" al principio de la imagen :colgate:

p.d. De nada


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

san isidro es hermoso!


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Esas fotos del Golf Millenium estan cheveres, de todos los angulos, y las gruas de GyM que stan a full. Yo pensaba que a este proyecto le iban a poner trabas pero q bueno q estan avanzando, ademas fijense en el diseño que no es como lo que acostumbran xq los edificios no van a pegarse a otros mas bien las 4 torres dejaran un parquecito adentro... como m gustaria vivir ahi!!!! 
Será el edificio residencial mas alto del pais!


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

A380_luis said:


> Creo que en unos pocos años estaremos a la par, eso espero almenos


Estaremos mucho mejor, ya lo verás


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Están buenas las fotos, me parece excelente ese loft.... super contribuciòn!


----------

